# snake vemon



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

Is it possible to buy snake venom in the UK?


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

herp boy said:


> Is it possible to buy snake venom in the UK?


Yes, but the real question is why do you want to know?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

PDR said:


> Yes, but the real question is why do you want to know?


something different to try on your chips?


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

eye lash viper venom yummy upsets ur tummy....................and kills you


----------



## Haggles (Aug 11, 2008)

I actualy wondered about this but with tarantula venom for a raw data science project i had to in bio-chemistry, i was gonna monitor the rate at how the enzymes broke down different materials if at all.
Im hoping this is what OP is asking for, although i never actualy chose that for my project, i mentioned it to my tutor and she asked me if i was a terrorist :lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PDR said:


> Yes, but the real question is why do you want to know?


You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a feeling now this is public knowledge, there will be a rise in the amount of chavs getting murked by suspected Mamba bites :whistling2:


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

PDR said:


> Yes, but the real question is why do you want to know?


 
the reason I want to know is because I am trying to hybridise mushrooms which is quite difficult. Using snake venom injures the cell walls of the mycelium enough to help the nuclei come together allowing them to do the deed.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

herp boy said:


> the reason I want to know is because I am trying to hybridise mushrooms which is quite difficult. Using snake venom injures the cell walls of the mycelium enough to help the nuclei come together allowing them to do the deed.


... and of all possible answers to the question of why you wanted to know, that was probably the last I expected to hear....

I seriously expected you to announce you were going to try and build an immunity to bites (or something equally chav-tastic...)


Have fun with the shroom splicing.... :shock:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Would not messing about with the spores PH values help damage them enought for that to happen, I'v read it does with plants? i.e. using a brush with a very weak acid solution when transfering pollen between species that will not normally cross or self pollinate.

Note: I know bugger all about fungi vs plants so il :bash: myself in advance.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, sure it's available - tell me how much you want to pay, I could do with some extra cash for Hamm...

Taipan venom OK?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Yeah, sure it's available - tell me how much you want to pay, I could do with some extra cash for Hamm...
> 
> Taipan venom OK?



What ever Dave is charging I'll do it cheaper:gasp:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

To the OP: For your intents and purposes, no, you can't buy venom.
If you were engaging in genetic research into mushrooms with any reputable research facility I can say unequivocally that you would be provided with all the necessary tools, and trying to buy venom from an internet forum would be an unnecessary diversion at best.
If on the other hand, asI suspect, you are a bedroom chemist wishing merely to find new and exciting ways to get high by crossing strains of psilocybin producing fungi with those that produce muscimol and ibotenic acid, can I suggest that you take up heroin. It would be a lot easier and people would hold you in much higher regard than they do now for asking that question.
And hey, remember, the opium poppy grows naturally as well so it's coooooool maaaaan.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> To the OP: For your intents and purposes, no, you can't buy venom.
> If you were engaging in genetic research into mushrooms with any reputable research facility I can say unequivocally that you would be provided with all the necessary tools, and trying to buy venom from an internet forum would be an unnecessary diversion at best.
> If on the other hand, asI suspect, you are a bedroom chemist wishing merely to find new and exciting ways to get high by crossing strains of psilocybin producing fungi with those that produce muscimol and ibotenic acid, can I suggest that you take up heroin. It would be a lot easier and people would hold you in much higher regard than they do now for asking that question.
> And hey, remember, the opium poppy grows naturally as well so it's coooooool maaaaan.


:lol2:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL super taipan magic mushrooms!!!!!:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*have to ask?*

im no mushy expert so have to ask and will need a bit of detail in ur anwser. hows snake venom gonna help ur mushy's? ive heard of it being used for medical purposses but mushy's? now im interested.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

terciopelo_dave said:


> To the OP: For your intents and purposes, no, you can't buy venom.
> If you were engaging in genetic research into mushrooms with any reputable research facility I can say unequivocally that you would be provided with all the necessary tools, and trying to buy venom from an internet forum would be an unnecessary diversion at best.
> If on the other hand, asI suspect, you are a bedroom chemist wishing merely to find new and exciting ways to get high by crossing strains of psilocybin producing fungi with those that produce muscimol and ibotenic acid, can I suggest that you take up heroin. It would be a lot easier and people would hold you in much higher regard than they do now for asking that question.
> And hey, remember, the opium poppy grows naturally as well so it's coooooool maaaaan.


No, not psilocybin containing mushrooms. The venom is intented for crossing two edible mushroom strains.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

herp boy said:


> No, not psilocybin containing mushrooms. The venom is intented for crossing two edible mushroom strains.


Indulge me... why?


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

This is a strange thread. What would any normal individual want to accomplish with snake venom?


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Indulge me... why?


Faster colonisation/larger yields


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

So you want to take over the world with a colony of venom-producing-walking (yes, walking) mushrooms?? :gasp:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Kat91 said:


> So you want to take over the world with a colony of venom-producing-walking (yes, walking) mushrooms?? :gasp:


Could be on to something there, he's been playing to much D&D maybe?.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

some sort of Fungal giant? Guess the game you get a cookie!


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

exoticsadmirer said:


> some sort of Fungal giant? Guess the game you get a cookie!
> image


World of Warcraft aint it?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes you get a cookie! here is the mushroom kingdom!


----------

